# My Alpine Concorde arrived



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

Awesome looking bow. I hope you like it a lot. I would really like to see this one in high gloss traffic yellow.
You would have to rename the bow to: Super Bee
Keep us updated on your progress.
Take care and shoot straight.
Myya


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Thanks Milan. 

I spent 22 minutes on the phone with Gary at Alpine. He was very helpful in explaining the cam system and how to adjust the timing. They are sending me a manual and the carbon rods needed to adjust the cams. In the meantime, I am just using screwdrivers. He said that was fine. Evidently, my bow was set up by the PO with bottom cam mods on top and bottom cams. This allows for the bow to have a very firm wall and no possibility of 100% letoff and locking up. Cool modification.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

sweet !


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Speed check today. Shot with fingers, 2 nock sets, peep and tubing. 31" 2314 XX78 = 231 fps. 363 grain .400 spine carbon = 270 fps. 58#.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

1] can't imagine shooting 41'' a to a at your draw length [actually i can and it's not pleasant] . 2] i'm not much for speed but would have guessed it would be greater . . .peace


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I think 270 with fingers on a 41" bow with a deflexed riser and 8 3/8" braceheight is respectible. I'm pleased.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

then i'm happy for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I spent some time shooting the bow today at the indoor range. I enjoyed shooting the bow. It feels much different than the older Hoyts I'm use to. I was able to shoot the bow well. I need to experiment with stabilizer weight and back weights. I had more difficulty pulling the scope up to each spot. I think that means I need to have less weight on the front, and more on the back. The bow flips forward drastically after the shot, which suggests the same.
I was able to pull into the wall in order to maintain back tension.

So far, I haven't experienced any tender fingers due to finger pinch.


----------



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

Remember you are dealing with a bow that has less mass weight than the older Hoyt's.
Adjusting stabilizer weights is great but you might want to add a mass weight below the grip area, like wear the rubber dampener is. A dead weight will give you a feeling of solidness til you get used to the bow more.
Back in the ancient times we used to lead weight the riser limb pocket areas to add more mass weight to settle the bow down while sighting in and balance it for each persons shooting preference.
I remember a PSE MagnaFlite competition bow that weighed in at almost 10# of mass weight.
Thank God for technology. Or we would all be looking like long armed monkeys.
Keep at it and you will prevail.
Just remember, it's an Alpine bow and not a Darton or Parker. LOL
Talk to you later.
Myya


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Throw some weight on the back, or even add in the second V-bar.

I found my Pro-tec would hover under the spot unless I set it set-up to sit nearly level after the shot. Also I had the weight rather low which gave me a feel similar to what I was used to with my BB recurve.

-Grant


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I spent several hours shooting the Alpine today. I am enjoying this bow. No sore fingers, and I was grouping well. I picked up a Sureloc Supreme that had a 1.5x scope and it worked really well for me. I am shooting tomorrow in an indoor 18M/25M tournament. I will shoot the 2314's and have purchased some additional ACC 3-49. Both the carbon and the aluminum arrows are .390 spine and fly well (32", 55#.)


----------



## dtirell (Jan 2, 2004)

Glad to see the Concorde is working for you. 

I really like mine, although having to take a break lately due to a shoulder injury.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I don' like the machining marks. OCD must be kicking in. It goes to the powder coater tomorrow. If he says the marks will be filled by a regular smooth coat, I'll go that route as my color options are vast. If he thinks the marks won't be filled in, I'll get it done in a fine textured finish. Red, off-white, black and gray are the textured options if I opt away from hammertones.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Hooray!!! The machining marks will fill in with the powder coating. That opens up options for colors...including TRAFFIC YELLOW! A second set of strings are being made by Cedar Hill Archery as well.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

No traffic yellow on this one. Satin OD Green riser.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I have made this my outdoor bow. I dropped the weight to 54#, and am shooting 430 grain arrows for now. Only 237 fps. That's slower than I thought. The bow is OD green and has new strings. I am shooting it with a sidebar, lower weight and a Sureloc with 2x Big Vegas scope. I like it.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice bow!


----------



## stump shooterr (Sep 22, 2011)

Would you consider selling this bow? I love it.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I listed the Alpine today. I prefer the Aspen with Barnesdale wheels I go from KStover. I shot the Alpine for the past few weeks with a release and it works well, but time for the bow to find a new home. Remember, its 31-34" draw! I have 31 & 32" draw modules. I listed the bow for sale in the classifieds. I'd trade it as well.


----------

